# cellar spider home invasion



## Marshall Tate (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm currently living in a single wide that my roommate and i have been repairing and refurbishing, and the place its crawling with harmless, but overwhelming numbers of cellar spiders. Any suggestions for a cheap way to get rid of them?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

hoover or shop vac


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with the vacuum. I would first suck up the spiders, then suck up a tablespoon of boric acid or DE. Then turn off the vacuum.

Another thought is to get a bottle of something similar to or equal to Home Defense. Spray it outside all around the foundation, windows, doors, vents, electrical and plumbing in areas, and overlaps of siding on the foundation.

I would spray the inside in the same areas prior to the final finishes. I would focus on corners and edges as well as the above list.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

get rid of the moisture that attracts the bugs that attract the spiders.

(after the hoover/shop vac)


----------

